# Suggestions on purchasing LR online



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

As my equipment is starting to arrive, I'm trying to shop around for place to buy LR. My LFS has LR for sale that is fully cured (that's the only way i want it) for $6.00/lb. It appears to be pretty decent LR. Porous, branchy, good growth. I'm trying to shop around a little bit though because I would like to make sure I am getting the best quality rock at the best price. And I want it to be shipped to me with care if I purchase it online. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

NewFishFiend said:


> As my equipment is starting to arrive, I'm trying to shop around for place to buy LR. My LFS has LR for sale that is fully cured (that's the only way i want it) for $6.00/lb. It appears to be pretty decent LR. Porous, branchy, good growth. I'm trying to shop around a little bit though because I would like to make sure I am getting the best quality rock at the best price. And I want it to be shipped to me with care if I purchase it online. Anybody have any suggestions?



I've only bought all my live rock from others on Craigslist. I have no regrets, but you can get a dip, and dip your live rock first. I never did that. I bought LR for like $2-3 lb. You get lots of benefical creatures, like copepods, amphipods.


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

I've seen some really nice LR on some websites with pricing better than i can get locally, but I'm kind of leary. It's easy to post pics of the best looking piece you got and make small disclaimers about how all their rock wont look like the picture. Plus I don't wanna lose a lot to shipping. I want to make sure whoever I use ships with care.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

LiveAquaria has always done a fantatadtic job with shipping LR,Fish, and corals. They have what they call "Reef Ready" LR, which is man made so it has no impact on the environment. I think it's also $6.00 per lbs. My tank cycled in two days with this stuff (fully cured). 

Happy Reefing,
MetalArm3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

MetalArm3 said:


> LiveAquaria has always done a fantatadtic job with shipping LR,Fish, and corals. They have what they call "Reef Ready" LR, which is man made so it has no impact on the environment. I think it's also $6.00 per lbs. My tank cycled in two days with this stuff (fully cured).
> 
> Happy Reefing,
> MetalArm3
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Metal! Thats the kinda info im looking for. Ive really been looking at premium aquatics. Their rock looks really beautiful.


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

You know, the more i think about it and read around on forums, i just think i will buy my live rock locally. Sure its 6.00/lb but atleast i know what im getting. Unless anybody has some raving reviews.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree, it's nice to see what your getting. The problem I had when I bought an additional 5lbs from my LFS was hitchhikers, aiptasia specifically. Man made rock from liveaquaria is guaranteed to have no hitchhikers unlike natural rock farms found in the ocean. 

Just something to consider.....

Happy Reefing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

MetalArm3 said:


> I agree, it's nice to see what your getting. The problem I had when I bought an additional 5lbs from my LFS was hitchhikers, aiptasia specifically. Man made rock from liveaquaria is guaranteed to have no hitchhikers unlike natural rock farms found in the ocean.
> 
> Just something to consider.....
> 
> ...


That is always true, but some hitchhikers are nice  I have mysis shrimp in my sump, that had to have come for LR I got out of an established tank. I also got rock with lots of coraline algae if you like that.

My peppermint shrimp have taken care of the aptasia I had.


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

MetalArm3 said:


> I agree, it's nice to see what your getting. The problem I had when I bought an additional 5lbs from my LFS was hitchhikers, aiptasia specifically. Man made rock from liveaquaria is guaranteed to have no hitchhikers unlike natural rock farms found in the ocean.
> 
> Just something to consider.....
> 
> ...


That is def something to consider..... I feel pretty good about the rock from my lfs. They have it in like a 225 gallon tank and its fully cured and has been in the tank for a long while. I trust this store pretty well. I think if there were aptasia or any other nasties it would be evident in their tank?


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Depends how well lit it is. My LFS keeps their LR in plastic troughs with little lighting and strong water movement. Makes it hard to see what's on the rock till you pick them up.....which by then most hitchhikers hide. Peppermint shrimp do rock! We like pics....so font forget to post your aquascape 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

I will def post pics once i get it up and goin. The last of my equipment is slated to be here on wednesday so ill he goin to get lr on thursday  hopefully my husband will have figured out how to install the ro di system hahahha.


----------

